# Sailing



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to buy or rent something like a topper or mirror. Does anyone knwo where i can get one at a normal price (not thousands of euros for 300 pounds worth of boat).

Cheers
Z


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to buy or rent something like a topper or mirror. Does anyone knwo where i can get one at a normal price (not thousands of euros for 300 pounds worth of boat).
> 
> ...


There's a sailing club in Larnaca near the Jumbo toy store on the Dekhalia road. The commodore there might be able to point you in the right direction, and there's probably a notice board in the club house with rents and sales etc.


----------

